# Cavs @ Wizards | Game #66 | 3/13/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 66*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(37-28) @* *Washington Wizards** (31-32)*

_*Thursday, March 13, 2008*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Verizon Center*, Washington, D.C.










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> Washington Wizards forward Caron Butler earned the nickname “Tough Juice” because of his hard-nosed play and durability.
> 
> That reputation may have taken a hit while Butler has been sidelined with a hip injury, but the All-Star is expected to return to the lineup for the first time in more than a month on Thursday night when the Wizards host LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game has LOSS written all over it.

*2nd game of a back to back
*Cavs tend to suck on TNT
*Ben Wallace/Z/Boobie all out again
*Lebron just played 47 hard mins going all out against NJ last night
*Caron Butler is back for the Wiz

I'm just not confident in this team right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't know whether we win or not, but I predict we go down by at least 10+ points in the first quarter.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

We should be 40-25 right now tbh...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm not confident in this team either. The wiz have been plagued with injuries all season long, yet they are only 1 game below .500...

For that, I have to tip my hat off to Coach Jordan for doing an amazing job with a massively shorthanded team. If only Mike Brown knew how to do that. Let's hope it'll come with experience.

By the way, when I looked at the standings yesterday, I realized that our pt differential is below 0, despite being 9 games over .500! Nuts!

We have the exact same differential as the wiz, while the sixers actually are +0.7! WTF is wrong with this team? Is it a love for the dramatic? Jeez...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'll catch this game in-progress. I'll be coming in from my cousin's wedding rehearsal. 

Back-to-back games hurt but losing a frustrating game the night before means at least there shouldn't be effortless coasting. Guys should be mad and play like it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> By the way, when I looked at the standings yesterday, I realized that our pt differential is below 0, despite being 9 games over .500! Nuts!
> 
> We have the exact same differential as the wiz, while the sixers actually are +0.7! WTF is wrong with this team? Is it a love for the dramatic? Jeez...


I noticed that as well. That is fairly remarkable - especially over the course of an entire season. 

I'm not really even sure what to think about it because we are basically the only playoff team with a negative pt differential..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm nice drive by Pavs!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good move by Pavs early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice block by Wallace

Lebron has to keep the ball moving


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice D by Pavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

that was a block lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice aggressive drive by Delonte 

Lebron loves that step back J


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tough shot by butler there. good d by pavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

West is a TO waiting to happen


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good D by Sasha again

Nice push by Delonte


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just don't understand how you can't call that foul on Wallace there. He was knocked out of bounds.

I honestly can't say I think the officiating in the NBA is as good as it should be. I know it's a hard job, but they make way too many mistakes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bad call.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's a bull**** call


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know you guys have heard me say this 1,000 times, and I know what answer you guys will give, but I still have no clue how _anybody_ could possibly like Anderson Varejao. My hatred for him as a player grows every single time I watch him play.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I know you guys have heard me say this 1,000 times, and I know what answer you guys will give, but I still have no clue how _anybody_ could possibly like Anderson Varejao. My hatred for him as a player grows every single time I watch him play.


No, I think I really understand what you're saying. I hate guys like him on other teams.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I know you guys have heard me say this 1,000 times, and I know what answer you guys will give, but I still have no clue how _anybody_ could possibly like Anderson Varejao. My hatred for him as a player grows every single time I watch him play.


Frankly I have no idea how you can't like AV. The guy hustles, has great feet on defense, and is a pest. Sure AV flops b_ut he also gets the most legitimate charges in the league_


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah: I have to say Sasha's playing really well on D even though we're down 6


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs playing well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man again Butler with the tough shot. Can't explain about Sasha though on D again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If Sasha can play like this we're going to the Finals again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit NOT another freakin injury


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Dangerous play there - LBJ can prob walk it off though


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm so happy to see Sasha playing well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs is rollin!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

bailout call


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

damn sasha has it going on


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow that call was trash! Jamison had nothing there


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

come on sasha, don't pretend you're hot sizzle out there...:dead:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mike Brown should outlaw Pavs's behind the back dribble, lol. It never works.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ahh classic Pavs move there: behind the back dribble in traffic


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, Wally just cannot find his shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally matched up against a PF defensively...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is a freak of nature


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That ball was still on its way up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God dman Wally make a shot...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

come on wally...it's sad, really.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wally is reaching Hughes status with me


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit how did Lebron blow that?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron should hvae dunked that. Hopefully it's not tired legs.

I liked the decision to drive instead of taking a pull-up 3 though


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron talking trash with Stevenson there...lol!

Stevenson better watch out, methinks. :rofl2:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can we play a Devin Brown/Sasha backcourt?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Wally is reaching Hughes status with me


That's bad :dead:

I don't blame you though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Lebron talking trash with Stevenson there...lol!
> 
> Stevenson better watch out, methinks. :rofl2:


That's good news for us - Lebron plays better pissed off


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

There ya go Wally - redeem yourself

Caron Butler is hitting some crazy *** shots btw..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wally Wally Wally  That is some of the worst D you can throw out there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown better get someone else on Butler quick. Caron's going right at Wally


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank god Caron Butler is a really nice guy, because if he wasn't I'd hate his guts right now...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hendrix2430 said:


> Thank god Caron Butler is a really nice guy, because if he wasn't I'd hate his guts right now...


Still don't like him for mocking Lebron's pregame ritual. Weak.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ continues his strong play


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

honestly how do teams hit so many shots against us!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We're giving up 58% shooting...our defense sucks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We can barely even gets shots up at the basket without Lebron on the floor....this team needs like a week of practice time or something


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We haven't played well since Z went out.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Still don't like him for mocking Lebron's pregame ritual. Weak.


Yeah, that pissed me off, but I'm just he meant no disrespect. He was just pumped up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damon is awesome.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

nice 3 but D Jones, but we can't rely on those miraculous shots.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hendrix2430 said:


> Yeah, that pissed me off, but I'm just he meant no disrespect. He was just pumped up.


Yeah, I know. I don't really care that much. Lebron's done it with Shaq, too, during the all-star game. Except that was just very good-naturedly, whereas Caron was kind of being a *****. Not really a big deal however.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow some serious contact there..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice Pavs!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our interior defense sucks right now


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Who the **** does Deshawn Stevenson think he is? 

I hope King James goes nuts in the second half and helps us win the game. That would shut him up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice finish by Pavs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good shot by West


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice shot by Delonte - need his offense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Strong drive by Lebron. Like his aggressiveness and shot selection tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man its GREAT to see Pavs hitting his shots....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs making a run!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pavs!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How is that NOT a foul???

Anyways Pavs playing well was such a HUGE boost to this team. You could see the energy level pick up when he started hitting..man thats huge.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice 3 by West. Shooting well tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wiz hot from deep. Cavs need to respond


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

come on that's good D by Pavs: bail out call


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Really would like to see Joe Smith in


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV needs to hit that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte playing much better tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Delonte playing much better tonight


So is Sasha. Lebron's off though


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We've had some really stupid *** turnovers tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wtf how is that charge?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We keep letting guys split traps - our defensive rotations are all ****ed up still


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Play some D please


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice shot by Wally to end the 3rd.

The Wiz got lucky with some threes - I think we are in good position to win this one


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sloppy start to the 4th qtr...too many turnovers


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs out of synch early in the 4th


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Wally in the game?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Where is Pavs????


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No Sasha \still?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shot selection is terrible right now 

At least Pavs is finally back in


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bring in AV and Pavs to finish this game off


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Game slipping away.

Tired legs showing up on the back to back


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy HAS to finish that...come on man


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why are we running a lineup with no PG? Where is Delonte???

He's played well. I just don't understand Mike Brown's rotations at all


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

So Mike B. closes with AV/Ben Wallace so the Wiz can double LBJ at halfcourt??

Why???


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> So Mike B. closes with AV/Ben Wallace so the Wiz can double LBJ at halfcourt??
> 
> Why???


Damn do I miss Z.

In any case these refs are really helping the wiz out now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice defense finally


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wtf? come on pavs is treated like a ****ing rookie by these refs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man Lebron is playing like crap today: dead legs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on we need these ft's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

They called that?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

**** stevenson


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

If that's how they're gonna win the game, there's absolutely no glory in that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

OMG that is such bull****


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is that an defensive 3 second call? Wallace was on a man


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, just pathetic. The way we lose those games, I swear...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The game was over anyways.

Up 2 with the ball and FT's we wouldn't have been able to close the gap.

Another terrible loss. We just aren't a good road team right now. 

I'm not going to be too critical of Lebron when he played 47 mins last night.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wizards acting like they won the finals.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Team is still gettign used to all the new bodies and the old bodies coming back.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That pt the refs spotted them on that inbounds makes a huge difference.

Now we're down 4 instead of 3...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Still time to go for a quick 2


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damon Jones trying to make a game out of this


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice shot by DJ.

Still a chance here. Even if the Wiz hit both Cavs will have a chance to tie.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No timeouts left: they're going to do soemthing on the fly


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nevermind we have one left


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh Yes!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We still have a shot at this lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can we actually execute out of a timeout???

I don't know..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

go for a 3 or 2?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'd go for the win


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I want a Lebron drive 

OR 

A DJ three pointer for the win


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stupid last shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What the hell kind of shot was that????????

Down 2 you throw up a fadeaway 3??????


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was just dumb. Lebron has tired legs and you set him up for that?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the way we have lost the last 2 games is just inexcusable. 

I have some serious doubts about Mike Brown and this team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> That was just dumb. Lebron has tired legs and you set him up for that?


It wasn't even a rhythym jumper, you don't take a shot like that down 2. Stupid.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I cannot believe they called that offensive foul. One of the worst blown calls I've seen this year.

I have no respect for Washington. They are a team full of floppers.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It wasn't even a rhythym jumper, you don't take a shot like that down 2. Stupid.


Why wouldn't you just run the Damon /jones play again? Blah


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm not sure what I think about Mike Brown anymore.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

One good thing is that the team did play play better today. They were only in it yesterday thanks to Lebron. Unfortunately Lebron was just off.
Wallace didn't look bad. West and Sasha played better. 

Now two worry points: AV regressed after two really good games now with two bad games. Plus Wally just sucks. I would be really cutting his minutes now and go with Brown and Sasha unless he does something good out there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The positive?

Not winning 50 games this year should net us a higher draft pick. As long as we hold onto the 4 seed (which is likely given the # of home games we have left) we are in good shape.

There is no benefit to move up to #3 and LBJ is pretty much out of the MVP race


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Now two worry points: AV regressed after two really good games now with two bad games. Plus Wally just sucks. I would be really cutting his minutes now and go with Brown and Sasha unless he does something good out there


AV has been flat out awful lately and I just have nothing positive to say about Wally.

I really want to cheer for the guy but he is just flat out not getting it done.


----------

